# Here we go again.



## PuritanCovenanter (Nov 30, 2011)

Is this issue ever going to be dealt a death blow? 


PCA Standing Judicial Commission proposed decision recommends Missouri Presbytery failed to resolve Federal Vision charges; directs trial be held



> _A panel of five members of the Standing Judicial Commission was assigned action on a complaint brought by 5 Teaching Elders and 5 Ruling Elders in Missouri Presbytery (MOP), claiming that the Presbytery erred in its decisions concerning its dealing with matters regarding the theological teachings of TE Jeffrey Meyers. Their preliminary report has been released. _



*[url]http://tinyurl.com/7bu669b*[/URL]


----------



## jwright82 (Dec 2, 2011)

What about the other Presbyteries dealing with this?


----------



## PuritanCovenanter (Dec 2, 2011)

Not sure. I only know of three off hand. It seems to be a wart that is opposed to being frozen off. And those who are involved in the mess aren't allowed to comment because it is ongoing I believe.


----------



## NaphtaliPress (Dec 2, 2011)

You can pick up on the polity questions over at Green Baggins


----------



## seajayrice (Dec 2, 2011)

Hmmm, thought the other two cases were adjudicated and the defendants were vindicated. Are there more FV cases in the PCA pending besides Siouxlands and NW?


----------



## Edward (Dec 2, 2011)

Perhaps it is time to start looking at those who aren't upholding their responsibility at the Presbytery level.


----------



## jwright82 (Dec 7, 2011)

What happens if the SJC decides that the Presbytery did err? What comes next in the process?


----------



## earl40 (Dec 7, 2011)

Curious is there a general conceses here that FV was being taught in this situation?


----------

